# Modbus RTU 750-653/003-000 - Topologie



## doemy (21 Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich beschäftige mich seit kurzem mit dem Thema Modbus RTU und habe schon einige Zeit gesucht, jedoch leider keine Antwort gefunden, die mir meine Fragen beantwortet.

Ich möchte mit Hilfe der 750-653/003-000 Klemme von Wago mit mehreren Temperaturfühlern über Modbus RTU kommunizieren.
Leider ist mir nicht ganz klar, wie der Bus-Aufbau sein muss. Ich kann an den Temperaturfühlern einen Abschlusswiderstand einschalten.

Muss/kann ich an zwei der Geräte den Abschlusswiderstand einschalten (Variante 1), oder nur an einem und benötige einen zweiten "anderen" Abschlusswiderstand (Variante 2)?
Oder muss ich sogar an allen Slaves den Widerstand aus lassen und zwei "andere" Widerstände verwenden (Variante 3)?
Falls ein "anderer" Abschlusswiderstand benötigt wird, was genau ist das?


Gruß
doemy


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 Februar 2018)

Die physikalische Übertragung geschieht über eine RS485 Schnittstelle. Bei dieser muss am ersten und letzten Teilnehmer ein Abschlusswiderstand vorhanden sein um Reflexionen zu vermeiden. Ob dieser jetzt im Gerät ist oder extern angeschlossen wird ist dabei egal. Auch ob der äußerste Teilnehmer ein Master oder Slave ist ist egal. Alle Deine Varianten könnten verwendet werden, allerdings sollte sich ein externer Abschlusswiderstand direkt im Stecker befinden. Als Abschlusswiderstand wird ein 120 Ohm Widerstand verwendet.


----------



## doemy (21 Februar 2018)

Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort.

Die Geräte haben 120 Ohm Widerstände eingebaut.

Dann werde ich mal versuchen, die Sache ans laufen zu bringen.

Gruß
Doemy


----------

